# SA makes our lives interesting



## defoe (Jan 31, 2010)

With SA you allways have to challenge your self every day !!

even when you go to school, You think:

shall i drive with the bus, or should i walk to school, so that nobody sees me.

When you want to hide in the school brake, you maybe go to the library instead of the cantine, and find some interesting books, that boost your knowledge, or even change your life.

You allways have challenges every day, ...
if everything was perfekt it would be boring

and remember: It can only get better


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

It's like a choose your own adventure book. I always choose the horrible options unintentionally and I can't go back. It is quite interesting sometimes though. Except for when someone tries to take the book away and make your choice for you.


----------



## Saekon (Jan 13, 2010)

My SA makes all speeches epic. It's like I'm about to save the world. Or destroy it.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh I know this is the positivity forum, but............ if this is "interesting", I'd rather a life of boredom!


----------



## Saekon (Jan 13, 2010)

You can have both! Now that's positive thinking!


----------



## exotica (Jan 14, 2010)

Haha, thanks for making me laugh


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Anxiety makes life interesting (and scary)... avoidance makes it boring.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Yeah, I mean, for me it beats feeling nothing at all in life.


----------



## fictionz (Nov 18, 2006)

I think it made my life more interesting from my point of view compared to other people around me that never saw things that way with themselves


----------



## Groundskeeper (Feb 6, 2010)

It makes things things interesting for sure. SA can make the most menial tasks like going to get groceries into quite a ride. It can be exhausting, frustrating, and exhilarating at the same time. My life is very interesting indeed!


----------



## Franky (Nov 15, 2008)

Ha yeah you are not wrong there.

It really makes you think about everything and every silly 'normal' task can become a challenge.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

fictionz said:


> I think it made my life more interesting from my point of view compared to other people around me that never saw things that way with themselves


I like the positively of the OP's idea, and if it works good for you then by all means explore it, but I think people make these decisions everyday, just in different ways. It's almost as if SAers are focused on one main social concern whereas others continue to bounce "exciting" experience to the next without stalling, and not that I'm trying to ruin this thread, but wouldn't that make a non-SAer's life more interesting?

<-- party pooper, i know


----------



## drealm (Jul 7, 2009)

Yes we learn to become expert ninjas. We'd be great assassins.


----------



## slkjao (Aug 5, 2009)

To the adventures of having SA!! cheers


----------



## Groundskeeper (Feb 6, 2010)

slkjao said:


> To the adventures of having SA!! cheers


I'll drink to that! :drunk


----------



## Falcons84 (Feb 8, 2010)

I think if everything was perfect in my life then I would love my life.


----------



## stars (Nov 20, 2009)

Yup it sure does..especially when you're looking at it from the point of view of "overcoming challenges"..it makes it very interesting =)


----------



## fictionz (Nov 18, 2006)

bwidger85 said:


> I like the positively of the OP's idea, and if it works good for you then by all means explore it, but I think people make these decisions everyday, just in different ways. It's almost as if SAers are focused on one main social concern whereas others continue to bounce "exciting" experience to the next without stalling, and not that I'm trying to ruin this thread, but wouldn't that make a non-SAer's life more interesting?
> 
> <-- party pooper, i know


You're correct in a way, people do make decisions their own way. SAers are really focused on their social concern, or we all wouldn't be here thinking we all have a social problem, we'd be satisfied the way we are in life. But when we want to come up with a solution or just look at our situation to feel better about it, that's how interesting it became; when non-SAers don't tend to think too much about what kind of social concerns they have, they don't try to improve on it. I think SAers do try to improve themselves socially, like trying to smile a lot more, try to listen to people better... when non-SAers don't really care as they already like their life the way it is.


----------



## Wulf chan (Oct 28, 2009)

I guess it takes a lot less to please us


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

The other day I had a thought that people having SA make more loyal boyfriends/girlfriends than people who don't have SA. We are definitely less likely to cheat and we appreciate other people's company much more than 'normal' people :idea


----------



## trevor35th (Oct 22, 2008)

Ragana said:


> The other day I had a thought that people having SA make make more loyal boyfriends/girlfriends than people who don't have SA. We are definitely less likely to cheat and we appreciate other people's company much more than 'normal' people :idea


I definitely agree. And I think we'll be less likely to take each other for granted.


----------



## insight girl (Jan 15, 2006)

I really like this thread! I have always thought my life was very exciting and full of drama even if nobody else thinks so. My God, EVERYTHING is a big deal in my life... no wonder I'm so exhausted at the end of the day.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

defoe said:


> if everything was perfekt [sic] it would be boring


My life is exceedingly boring and miserable. I'd prefer boring and not miserable.



defoe said:


> ...and remember: It can only get better


Unless and until it gets worse as my life has done over the last 5 & 10 years, descending ever deeper into levels of hell that even Dante never envisioned.

Oops, that's not positive thinking. I didn't mean to post this on the "happy" forum. I saw it listed on the home page as a recent topic and failed to notice it was in this forum that I never go because I basically never have anything positive to say.

Sorry for bringing anyone down. My bad.


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Interesting like a poke in the eye with a sharp stick!
just joking ... 
i like to think of difficult tasks as being a challenge.


----------



## fixmein45 (Jul 9, 2009)

Think about the infinite things youre not enjoying or focusing on because you're so stuck on beating/coping with social anxiety. I don't know obviously it's better to know than not to know, but its such a burden knowing you have it and it taking over your life as you try to deal with it.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

CrashMedicate said:


> SA can definitely make things interesting. You have a tendency to unintentionally overhear things and know interesting facts about people that you really have no business knowing.


I could have written that myself! Exactly like my life


----------



## AnonymousOutcast (Mar 21, 2010)

Positives? There are many. One would be that we are detailed. The differences we have bring differences in thought which have the capabilities for great ideas and innovation.


----------



## STUKINHERE10 (Apr 1, 2010)

One day i didnt go to work cause of my SA, didnt call in or nothing, im so damn quiet my boss thought i just forgot to clock in, he clocked me in manually and i got a full paycheck for that week! lol


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

I know, right? I'm so damn interesting people cannot handle me. That must be why I stay away from everyone!

must... not... be... cynical.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Who wants perfect? I'd take weirdo any day. :um trying to be upbeat but failing.


----------



## Man in Black (Apr 4, 2010)

Right before I saw this thread I was thinking that "adventure" best described my anxiety issues sometimes.


----------



## plastics (Apr 11, 2010)

Its interesting because its like your in a drama. A drama that no one else knows they are in. Its very hard for me to be bored, my boyfriend and my sister get bored so easily...I don't even remember the last time I was bored.


----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

I have so many friends who are musicians that are socially anxious. I also play an instrument and I feel like maybe my creativity and artistic abilities come from being less social. 
We also have to overcome a lot, and we learn how to deal with falling down and getting back up again time and time again. I think a lot of people with social anxiety have a real inner strength and a lot of depth to their personality (maybe it comes from all that self analyzing)


----------



## steps (Feb 25, 2010)

People with SA are strong. Every day is a battle, you don't know whats gonna happen. We're fighters, and we're the best god damn fighters out there. :duel



drealm said:


> Yes we learn to become expert ninjas. We'd be great assassins.


Rofllll agree. We make excellent ninjas :teeth


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

"Yes we learn to become expert ninjas. We'd be great assassins."

Hehe yeah or spec ops solo operatives.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

i never thought of it that way. i guess it really does make everything more interesting.=)


----------



## defoe (Jan 31, 2010)

well maybe you should start thinking of the positives of SA, you cant barely change the negatives anyway


----------



## Andy43 (Feb 9, 2010)

I also feel that SA brings some excitement into my life. Sometimes it's bad, sometimes good. But it's a challenge and I think that's why I kind of enjoy it. Regardless of what feelings SA brings to me, it makes me feel alive.


----------



## Erizal (Apr 20, 2010)

Yay for optimism.


----------



## RobAlister (Apr 4, 2010)

It does give life an adventurous feel. Btw I'm stealing that catchphrase ^


----------

